# print/gutenprint-cups problem libXrender version



## l2f (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello,

I downloaded last week the ports.tar.gz, I did "make index" and try to create the following package (after I did cd /usr/ports/gutenprint; make install clean): print/gutenprint-cups with the pkg_create -Rb gutenprint-cups-5.1.7_3 and I got the following error: can't find libXrender-0.9.4.  When I look on the FreeBSD website (http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=gutenprint&stype=all) I read this: gutenprint-cups-5.1.7_3
    GutenPrint Printer Driver
    Long description : Sources : Changes : Download
    Maintained by: ahze@FreeBSD.org
    Requires: atk-1.22.0_1, bitstream-vera-1.10_4, cairo-1.6.4_3,1, compositeproto-0.4, cups-base-1.3.9, cups-pstoraster-8.15.4_2, damageproto-1.1.0_2, encodings-1.0.2,1, expat-2.0.1, fixesproto-4.0, font-bh-ttf-1.0.0, font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.0, font-misc-meltho-1.0.0_1, font-util-1.0.1, fontconfig-2.5.0,1, freetype2-2.3.7, gamin-0.1.9_2, gettext-0.17_1, ghostscript8-8.63, gio-fam-backend-2.16.5, glib-2.16.5, gmake-3.81_3, gnutls-2.4.2_1, gsfonts-8.11_4, gtk-2.12.11_1, gutenprint-base-5.1.7_1, hicolor-icon-theme-0.10_2, inputproto-1.4.2.1, intltool-0.37.1, jpeg-6b_7, kbproto-1.0.3, libICE-1.0.4_1,1, libSM-1.0.3_1,1, libX11-1.1.3_1,1, libXau-1.0.3_2, libXcomposite-0.4.0,1, libXcursor-1.1.9_1, libXdamage-1.1.1, libXdmcp-1.0.2_1, libXext-1.0.3,1, libXfixes-4.0.3_1, libXft-2.1.13, libXi-1.1.3,1, libXinerama-1.0.2,1, libXrandr-1.2.2_1, *libXrender-0.9.4_1*, libXt-1.0.5_1, libfontenc-1.0.4, libgcrypt-1.4.1_1, libgpg-error-1.6_1, libiconv-1.11_1, libpthread-stubs-0.1, libxcb-1.1.90.1, libxml2-2.6.32_2, mkfontdir-1.0.3_1, mkfontscale-1.0.3, p5-XML-Parser-2.36, pango-1.20.5, pcre-7.8, perl-5.8.8_1, pixman-0.10.0_2, pkg-config-0.23_1, png-1.2.33, python25-2.5.2_3, randrproto-1.2.1, renderproto-0.9.3, shared-mime-info-0.51, tiff-3.8.2_2, xcb-proto-1.2, xcb-util-0.2.1, xextproto-7.0.2, xineramaproto-1.1.2, xorg-fonts-truetype-7.3, xproto-7.0.10_1

And to my INDEX-6: gutenprint-cups-5.1.7_3|/usr/ports/print/gutenprint-cups|/usr/local|GutenPrint Printer Driver|/usr/ports/print/gutenprint-cups/..
/../print/gutenprint-base/pkg-descr|ahze@FreeBSD.org|print|atk-1.22.0_1 avahi-app-0.6.23 avahi-libdns-0.6.23 bitstream-vera-1.10_
4 cairo-1.6.4_3,1 compositeproto-0.4 cups-base-1.3.9 damageproto-1.1.0_2 dbus-1.2.1 dbus-glib-0.76 encodings-1.0.2,1 expat-2.0.1
fixesproto-4.0 font-bh-ttf-1.0.0 font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.0 font-misc-meltho-1.0.0_1 font-util-1.0.1 fontconfig-2.5.0,1 freetype2-2
.3.7 gamin-0.1.9_2 gdbm-1.8.3_3 gettext-0.17_1 gio-fam-backend-2.16.5 glib-2.16.5 gmake-3.81_3 gnome_subr-1.0 gnutls-2.4.1_1 gtk-
2.12.11_1 gutenprint-base-5.1.7_1 hicolor-icon-theme-0.10_2 inputproto-1.4.2.1 intltool-0.37.1 jpeg-6b_7 kbproto-1.0.3 libX11-1.1
.3_1,1 libXau-1.0.3_2 libXcomposite-0.4.0,1 libXcursor-1.1.9_1 libXdamage-1.1.1 libXdmcp-1.0.2_1 libXext-1.0.3,1 libXfixes-4.0.3_
1 libXft-2.1.13 libXi-1.1.3,1 libXinerama-1.0.2,1 libXrandr-1.2.2_1 *libXrender-0.9.4_1* 


This package was already installed, I tried to do an update


uname -a: FreeBSD pbsd.XXXXXXXXXX 6.3-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE-p2 #2: Wed Aug 13 14:10:36 EDT 2008     root@pbsd.muhc.mcgill.ca:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/PATRIOTEBSD  i386

So, what I miss and why the pkg_create still require *libXrender-0.9.4* and How to resolve this problem.

Thank in advance for your help


----------

